# - مفهوم الترفيه وخصائصه :-



## gros (8 أغسطس 2010)

*1*أ- مفهوم الترفيه :
 إن مصطلح الترفيه مشتق من الأصل اللاتيني recreatio ولقد تم استخدامه في بادئ الأمر لتعريف النشاط الإنساني الذي يتم اختياره بدافع شخصي والذي يؤدي إلى تجديد حيوية الفرد ليكون قادرا علي ممارسة عمله وأداء منا شطه المختلف إلا انه لحق بالترفيه العديد من الإضافات للتدليل علي أهدافه في تنمية شخصية ممارسيه وفي تنمية المجتمع .

وبوجه عام فقد تباينت الآراء حول مفهوم الترفيه وذلك لعدم وجود تعريف محدد له ، ولذا سوف نتناول بالدراسة عرضا لأهم الآراء للمهتمين بدراسة مفهوم وأهمية الترفيه حتي يمكننا من فهم الترفيه وفقا للاتجاهات المعاصرة في المجال التربوي وفي المجال الاجتماعي .

يرى بتلر أن الترفيه يعد نوعا من أوجه النشاط الذي يمارس في وقت الفراغ والذي يختاره الفرد بدافع شخصي لممارسته والذي يكون من نواتجه اكتسابه للعديد من القيم البدنية والخلقية والاجتماعية والمعرفية .

وكذلك يرى تشارلز بيوتشر إن الترفيه هو الارتباط الجاد بأوجه النشاط التي يمارسها الفرد في أوقات الفراغ والتي يكون من نواتجها الاسترخاء والرضى النفسي .
 ويؤكد تشارلز برايتبل علي أن الترفيه يعد أسلوبا للحياة ويعمل علي تنمية شخصية الفرد الذي يختار مناشطه بدافع شخصي ليمارسها في أوقات الفراغ .
ب - خـصـائـــــــــــــــص التــرفـيـــــــــــــــــه
ومن دراستنا لمفهوم الترفيه نستطيع أن نؤكد أن له العديد من الخصائص التي تميزه عن غيره من الأنشطة الأخرى والتي يتحدد أهمها فيما يلي :-

- الهادفية : بمعني أن الترفيه يعد نشاطا هادفا وبناءا إذ يسهم في تنمية المهارات والقيم والاتجاهات التربوية والمعرفة لدى الفرد الممارس لمناشطه ومن ثم فإن الترفيه يسهم في تنمية وتطوير شخصية الفرد .
- الدافعية : بمعني أن الإقبال والارتباط بالأنشطة يتم وفقا لرغبة الفرد وبدافع من ذاته للمشاركة فيها ومن ثم تكون المشاركة إرادية .
- الاختيارية : بمعني أن الفرد يختار نوع النشاط الذي يفضله عن غيره من الأنشطة الترفيهية الأخرى للمشاركة فيه وذلك يسمح بأن يقوم الفرد باختيار مناشط الترفيه الرياضي أو الترفيه الاجتماعي أو الثقافي و الفني اوالتجاري أو العلاجي كم يسمح باختيار احد أنواع تلك المناشط المختلفة .
- يتم في وقت الفراغ : وذلك يعني أن الترفيه يعد أهم الأنشطة التربوية والاجتماعية باستثمار أوقات الفراغ التي يكون الفرد خلالها متحررا من الارتباط العمل أو من أي التزامات أو واجبات أخرى .
- التوازن النفسي : وذلك يعني أن المشاركة في الأنشطة الترفيه تؤدي إلي تحقيق الاسترخاء والرضي النفسي وكذلك إشباع ميول وحاجات الفرد النفسية مما يحقق له التوازن النفسي .


----------



## hkc (2 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ,, هل بالامكان مدّنا بسيرة ذاتيّة مقتظبة لكلّ من "*بتلر" و"**تشارلز بيوتشر" و "**تشارلز برايتبل" مع أسمائهم الكاملة باللغة الأنجليزيّة مع جزيل الشكر 
*


----------

